# Rock Bass: AKA Red Eye



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I need to catch one of these to complete an IGFA Royal Slam. Thought it was going to be easy. Anybody got any tips on where to go. It’s a glorified bluegill, but I gotta get one.


----------



## Uncnalledge (Aug 23, 2020)

Not sure where you are located but there are tons of them in the New River (mtns of NC). Usually picked them up on Montana stonefly patterns.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’m in Central Alabama. However, I’ll do a road trip for no good reason anytime. Thanks for the info


----------



## krivit (Aug 24, 2020)

I catch them fishing with large diving frogs for pike, of all things.

I’m up north and they are all over. Can’t help as much with Alabama.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

If you’re pike fishing, I’d probably need a plane ticket to wherever it is you are.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Virginia has lots of them.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

They're all over the blue ridge mountain area creeks and rivers, last ones I caught were on a camping trip on the Pigeon River straddling E. Tn and W. NC. I'd suggest a simple tooster tail, panther Martin or any crappie style jig.


----------



## Joe in Hudson (Feb 9, 2017)

They are also all over the St. Lawrence waterway and it is an awesome place to visit. I have caught them on Kitech 1/4 oz. jigs with a swim tail. Good luck. Clayton NY is a very nice town but a long way from Alabama. 

Joe


----------



## Stumpy (May 8, 2021)

Are you looking for the Rock Bass or the Red Eye Bass?









Redeye Bass | Outdoor Alabama


Official Web Site of Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources




www.outdooralabama.com













Rock Bass | Outdoor Alabama


Official Web Site of Alabama Department of Conservation and Natural Resources




www.outdooralabama.com


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Good luck with your quest. I logged my Billfish Royal Slam several years ago. Went to Hawaii to get my spearfish and actually caught two. That is usually the hard one. Finally scored a swordfish in Key West to complete mine. 

Virginia would be a fun road trip and the scenery is nice, too.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you saddle up and start travelling... Take a look at the TVA system across north Alabama, paying particular attention to the areas on the downside of the dams where there are rock jetties... You might score there with ease. All those years ago when I was just starting out I always expected to find them in small creeks and rivers as well where there was a bit of current (Elk River, Flint River, etc.). Good luck on your quest and make a point of checking every small bait and tackle you come across up that was since local cane pole types probably have more than a few places to find them... Haven't fished up that way since the late sixties when I left to go in the service but I doubt much has changed... You also might want to look for fishing blogs or websites up that way since that's how we roll way down here in paradise... In my area if we ever fish sweetwater... we're launching off of a ramp in the salt....

"Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

I have caught them on multiple occasions in Southeast Tennessee. In particular in small creeks around the Coker Creek area on a small Some of those creeks have thick tree cover on he bank that would make throwing a fly rough. A small crawfish pattern would do well, as would a small Clouser style fly.


----------



## Fish on (Aug 21, 2020)

I literally just caught 15-20 of these this weekend. If your u are ever up in northeast TN, reach out and I'll put you on them. Hope you complete it.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Stumpy said:


> Are you looking for the Rock Bass or the Red Eye Bass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock bass, which a lot of people call Red Eyes. The Red Eyes I grew up catching are much closer to a shoal bass.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Before you saddle up and start travelling... Take a look at the TVA system across north Alabama, paying particular attention to the areas on the downside of the dams where there are rock jetties... You might score there with ease. All those years ago when I was just starting out I always expected to find them in small creeks and rivers as well where there was a bit of current (Elk River, Flint River, etc.). Good luck on your quest and make a point of checking every small bait and tackle you come across up that was since local cane pole types probably have more than a few places to find them... Haven't fished up that way since the late sixties when I left to go in the service but I doubt much has changed... You also might want to look for fishing blogs or websites up that way since that's how we roll way down here in paradise... In my area if we ever fish sweetwater... we're launching off of a ramp in the salt....
> 
> "Be a hero... take a kid fishing"


I live on the Coosa River system, but saw they are in the Tennessee. I don’t fish up there much but the place I tried yesterday is part of that system. I need to start looking at some maps and find something there if at all possible.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fish on said:


> I literally just caught 15-20 of these this weekend. If your u are ever up in northeast TN, reach out and I'll put you on them. Hope you complete it.


My in laws live in Knoxville and I striper fish that area a lot. Would be an easy add on to one of those trips.


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

You can catch them in good numbers in the tennessee river and it’s tributaries around Jackson county AL, I grew up on the tn/al line, on nickajack lake, and there everywhere around there. I caught a bunch of them while camping in East tn a few years ago. They were inhaling an olive wooly bugger.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm in Nashville and have em in my backyard. Also used to catch them off our pier in a northern Indiana lake. I think they should be in AL or just try to find a smaller river/feeder creek next time you are in TN. I just use little bunny streamers and leach patterns and they slam em.


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

If your in-laws are in Knoxville, just drive up the road a ways to the Big South Fork on the TN/KY border. The Big South Fork/Yamacraw, as well as pretty much any of the bigger feeder creeks will have what you need. And, the scenery is unreal...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

The lower elk should be fairly close to you. Look up Fayetteville tn. Caught a few last weekend.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Used to catch rock bass in Ohio streams. I remember they were pretty plentiful.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for that info. I should be up there in October and can check those out


----------



## hydrophilic (Mar 9, 2012)

We have red bass in Ga.The yellow river has them a long with some other rivers but it may be a rock bass


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

A little late to the conversation, but the title reminded me of a good podcast I heard recently on the subject of Redeye bass in Alabama. Turns out we've all got different bass we call "Redeye" here in the South.









BHA Podcast & Blast, Ep. 94: Alabama redeye bass angler Matthew Lewis


Backcountry Hunters & Anglers is the voice for our wild public lands, waters and wildlife.




www.backcountryhunters.org





As for rock bass (with red eyes), the small feeder creeks here in Middle TN certainly have them. If you make it this way give me a holler, happy to point you in the direction of some access.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ashep.tn said:


> A little late to the conversation, but the title reminded me of a good podcast I heard recently on the subject of Redeye bass in Alabama. Turns out we've all got different bass we call "Redeye" here in the South.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you in middle Tennessee? I’m in Knoxville frequently during the winter.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> Where are you in middle Tennessee? I’m in Knoxville frequently during the winter.


Cool man! I've been in the Nashville area about 10 years now (FL before that), mostly kayak fishing the creeks and rivers up this way. More frequent trips back to FL and some bigger water dreaming has got me looking at a Towee actually. I see you've got one, I may hit you up for your opinion.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

No need to hit me up. It’s simple, reliable, as does what it’s meant to do. No brainer since you are so close to the factory. A Towee fished within its design limits is a great boat.


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice, man! Much appreciated. Already been down to see Todd and the process - definitely dig what they're doing!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

spc7669 said:


> I need to catch one of these to complete an IGFA Royal Slam. Thought it was going to be easy. Anybody got any tips on where to go. It’s a glorified bluegill, but I gotta get one.
> View attachment 183186


There was a write up in a guy that caught 9 black bass species in last months Florida Sportsman. Was that you?


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Jason M said:


> There was a write up in a guy that caught 9 black bass species in last months Florida Sportsman. Was that you?


I wish. I’ve caught largemouth, smallmouth, spotted, and shoal.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

The state of Ga has a Ga. Bass Slam Georgia Bass Slam | Department Of Natural Resources Division (georgiawildlife.com) 
Catch 5 of 10 black basses, get a certificate and other considerations. Sounds simple, but it's harder than it seems.


----------

